# H/w Heater



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Our hot water heater is not wanting to ignite running off propane. We have had and used this trailer for 4 years, always running the hot water heater off propane and not electric. The electric side works fine, but i would prefer to use the propane. I have blown it out, cleaned up all connections and still not wanting to act right. I'm guessing it could be the control board. Is there a way to test that? Thanks..


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

What type water heater do you have? If it's an Atwwod then this link may give you some help. Test Water Heater Control Also check the PDF here: Atwood Heater Guide

It is difficult to help when so little information is given.







I will bet you a dollar to a donut that you have a connector that is not firmly connected. Control boards are actually pretty hardy. Most times the replacement of one "fixes" the problem because all the connections to the board are reconnected during the replacement.

I worked on electronic equipment for 35 + years. Many of the fixes to problems were the result of re-seating the circuit card assembly. Many times on this forum it is brought up that stuff No-Worky due to loose connections. Moisture collected during your monsoon travel may have added just enough corrosion to the connection to make it fail. Don't purchase a new control card until you check connections.

Good Luck. Time to go fishing.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry for the delay. Our H/W heater is a suburban. And you were right. I cleaned all the connections, again, blew out the gas line, wiggled some wires some more and bam, its working fine. I've cycled it through several times and no hitches. I was about to order a new control board, thanks for the help. I feel much better with the hot water heater running on gas than electric, less tripping hazards....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you want to make the quick fix last a little longer.

Clean all contacts with a light abrasive to remove any oxides, spray with contact cleaner to remove loose debris and dab a little dielectric grease on the contact. When you put it back together it should last longer till the next maintenance.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Good advice. I didn't think about the dielectric grease but i did use sandpaper on the contacts. I'll have to get some grease and go back over them. Thanks..


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes thanks Leedek! The same thing happened with us. I wiggled some wires - having no idea what I was doing - then POOF hot water.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, the problem apparently wasn't solved, as over the weekend, couldn't get the h/w heater to ignite. Back to square one.


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm having a similar problem with my 2014 250rs, we always use 120 and it works perfect. as soon as I turn on the lp switch the fault light comes on immediately. it does not even try to light and then come on. I've checked the spade connections still the fault light comes on before anything even tries to light? I also blew out the burner to no avail? any help is appreciated.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

After replacing the circuit board, cleaning all connections and putting grease on them, our h/w heater still wasn't right. Only thing left was the valve and solenoids. That turned out to be the culprit. Picked one up from local RV store, switched them out, and all is well.


----------



## JIMMY77 (Mar 5, 2012)

My H/w heater quit one month after the 2 year warranty. Mine works on LP gas with a default light on. When we turn on the 120v. the default light goes on and the LP switch that is off lights up also. When we turn OFF the 120v. and turn on the LP switch the default and the 120v. switch that is off light up. I tested the 120v. element and it works. Both the 120v thermo and the 12v thermo test as good. The outside switch is also good. 
Get this...... with all switches on, the 12 volt sparks and the LP gas side lights up, but when the Sparker pops, at the moment there is 120v. going to the element, and only at the time of the spark. ANY IDEAS ON THIS ONE????? I have ordered the board and will continue to wiggle wires.
This is a 2014 Outback 298RE.
JIMMY77


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On gas, our water heater always shows the fault light when it is first turned on. After a minute or so the fault light goes out and the burner starts. If the gas hasn't been on in the past few days, I light the stove first to get gas back in the line.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> If you want to make the quick fix last a little longer.
> 
> Clean all contacts with a light abrasive to remove any oxides, spray with contact cleaner to remove loose debris and dab a little dielectric grease on the contact. When you put it back together it should last longer till the next maintenance.


Concur with CamperAndy - I had this same problem and cleaned as suggested. HW heater has been working great ever since.


----------

